
SSL Certificates Browser Compatibility List - staunch
http://www.whichssl.com/comparisons/compatibility.html
======
jws
"We've done our research so you don't have to." -- and then we took the giant
flipping table and crammed it behind a 3x5 inch frame so you have to pan about
like a ouija board even though you are using an LCD the size of a picture
window.

------
briansmith
This site is owned and operated by Comodo. There are similar sites operated by
their competitors. Most of them make it very difficult to find out what the
certificate chains (including the root certificate) are for the different
products. That is the most important piece of information because that is the
only way you can verify compatibility for the browsers and devices you are
targeting.

As recently as two years ago, I was using phones that had only the Verisign
Class 2 (IIRC) root certificate (the most expensive one on the market). If you
don't want to pay over $400 a year for a cert then the next best option is
GeoTrust's ~$89/yr QuickSSL cert, which is installed on _most_ phones. After
that, you can try Comodo's InstantSSL certificate. Before ordering, contact
Comodo's technical support and tell them you want a certificate that actually
works on mobile phones. They will respond with the information you need to
order an InstantSSL certificate (cheap, domain-validation-only) that has a
similar (the same?) cert. chain as their EnterpriseSSL certs.

